# Give me your best guess



## cward305 (Nov 1, 2013)

130 questions, they seemed to get harder, Im pretty sure the last question was answered correctly. What is the best guess on pass or fail?

failed it once with 60ish questions.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 1, 2013)

It's going to be a long weekend.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 1, 2013)

cward305 said:


> 130 questions, they seemed to get harder, Im pretty sure the last question was answered correctly. What is the best guess on pass or fail?
> 
> failed it once with 60ish questions.



Sorry, are you asking about yourself, or your son? Will you be providing care in leiu of your child on the ambulance? Was your question not answered in the previous topic you started, asking this?

Not trying to bark at you, but your kid needs to live their own life, and we can't comment on whether they've passed or not based on a number of questions. If you're interested in learning more about how the exam is developed, check out the links below:

http://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/Computer Adaptive Testing (CAT) 101_Oct182011.wmv
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computerized_adaptive_testing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Item_response_theory
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasch_model (formula behind it all)


----------



## cward305 (Nov 1, 2013)

*you are barking......*

but its typical on forums where your hidden behind a screen name. Since you asked, the previous topic got locked because I inadvertently posted the last question of the test which unbeknownst to me was not allowed, so I asked the same question without the parts that were disallowed. 

secondly, he (meaning my son) doesn't have a membership to this forum and was not interested in getting one so he asked me to post the question. 

thirdly, based on the thousand threads posted under the topic of questions got and if you failed or passed, I would have to assume that answering questions such as the one I posed happen to be right up this forum's ally? 

Lastly, don't be silly, of course I won't be in the ambulance with or for him, that is a bizarre analogy to say the least but again when the face is hidden behind the screen name I guess that is what you get.

So unless you can add some insight such as past experience or experiences of those you know that have had similar situations, please keep your backhanded insults to yourself, and thanks in advance for doing just that.......


----------



## Hunter (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah... I gotta go with the dad on this one, your snark isn't required nor was it called for.

To be honest his best bet is to do you best not to think about it, I did the same thing and my whole weekend sucked... whatever the results you can't change em now.


----------



## J B (Nov 2, 2013)

The better you do, the harder the questions get.  If he was getting straightforward questions when it cut him off, he probably failed.  I remember the question you posted, and I think it was relatively difficult for the EMT-B level.  This leads me to believe that he probably was doing well, and passed.  

Nothing to do but wait, though, in any case.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 2, 2013)

cward305 said:


> but its typical on forums where your hidden behind a screen name. Since you asked, the previous topic got locked because I inadvertently posted the last question of the test which unbeknownst to me was not allowed, so I asked the same question without the parts that were disallowed.
> 
> secondly, he (meaning my son) doesn't have a membership to this forum and was not interested in getting one so he asked me to post the question.
> 
> ...



You are welcome to your opinion, but I don't hide who I am. I am friends with several forum members, who have met me, and I see on a semi-regular basis. I've reached out to many personally to help, and am active in my state EMS. 

I had the opportunity to meet and speak with Gabe Romero (https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/staff_bios.asp?member=Romero) two weeks ago, and a presentation by Terry Markwood (https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/staff_bios.asp?member=Markwood) several months ago, about how the exam is designed. Gabe is responsible for item creation, vetting, testing, approval, and Terry for exam design (Rasch model and all). I wasn't completely blowing you off, but if you read my post, indicating that the exam is based on a complex formula, and there is no way of determining whether your son passed or failed based only on the number of questions. In the webinar I cited, they give the analogy of the high jump, to explain how they measure entry level competence, and the criteria to "close" an exam. 

National Registry, and almost every state EMS makes it clear that certification is an *individual responsibility*. The personal responsibility required to obtain and maintain certification or licensure can be seen as a manifestation of the responsibility the individual takes in care provided to others. I respect your son's choice not to join this forum, but encourage him to be resourceful if seeking advice about whether or not he passed. 

I made the comment about joining your son in the ambulance because In fact, in an educational setting, if your son is over 18, you would not be entitled to any information about his test scores under FERPA. NREMT is not affected by FERPA, however.

I encourage you (and your son) to read through some of the resources I shared, prior discussions here (and elsewhere) about the correlation of number of questions and passing, check the website again on Monday morning, and relax. The answer will come, and you can no longer do anything to affect it. 

Good luck to you (and your son!), and once again, I encourage *individual responsibility*

Dan


----------



## cward305 (Nov 2, 2013)

*fair enough*

I read through your links believe it or not, and appreciate the information. I guess the part that I don't see in the literature is the probability that under circumstances you can make an educated guess as to whether someone passed or not, case in point:

It seems to be a consensus that if your questions are of the more difficult nature and you answer the last question you get correctly the chances are you passed. That was kind of the best guess answers I was looking for, as I know it cannot be 100% definitive, it does however usually follow a trend and most of the time it sheds light on how someone did. 

I took and passed the NCLEX is 75 questions, which for that test is the minimum, I also know individuals that took and passed the same test with 265 questions which is the maximum. 

Ultimately I get it, I am just looking to help my kid relax by giving him real life examples from real life people who were in the same situations as he is in.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 2, 2013)

Your kids biggest mistake was taking the test on a Friday. 

Please let us know how he did. Tell him to join this site. It does have a lot of helpful information and is a good resource. Some of our members do get snarky because this same question has been asked soo many times. 

The EMT exam isn't rocket science. It's first aid with some pathology. If he doesn't pass this time maybe he should do some more studying read his book or maybe take a refresher, before it is required. 

Again tell him to join our community and let us know how he did. Good luck.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 3, 2013)

stxmedic said:


> it's going to be a long weekend.



+1.


----------



## EMTJustinAmes (Nov 4, 2013)

cward305 said:


> 130 questions, they seemed to get harder, Im pretty sure the last question was answered correctly. What is the best guess on pass or fail?
> 
> failed it once with 60ish questions.



Was this the EMT test or Paramedic?


----------



## cward305 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Basic*

Emt test....basic


----------



## Anjel (Nov 4, 2013)

cward305 said:


> Emt test....basic



Well... Did he find out yet?


----------



## cward305 (Nov 4, 2013)

Failed


----------



## cward305 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Where to go from here*

Now if anyone has any knowledge of tutors, study groups, test help such as kaplan Im all ears. My kid has failed this test now twice, Im not sure where to turn from here so your help will be much appreciated. Michigan (Detroit area)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 4, 2013)

JB Test Prep is one of the better online study guides.

http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763795559/

Many here have achieved success after using it.


----------

